# Cutting granite slabs with circular saw?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

jsunsun said:


> I'm wondering if I can use a 7-1/4" circular saw, equipped with a 7" diamond blade to cut granite slab? Ideally I would lubricate the cut with water. If I were to squirt a continuous jet of water into the cutting surface, will this be ok for the circular saw? Will I end up electrocuting myself?
> 
> I've seen some DIYers cutting granite slabs using angle grinders, but intuitively I'm thinking that a circular saw will be able to make a more straight and square cut.
> 
> ...


Certainly do-able.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Certainly do-able.


Plug it into a GFCI protected outlet and start cutting--a garden hose set to a trickle is what I do.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

lay down a straight edge, anchor it w/weight ( or friends ), turn on the trickle hose, plug into a gfci, & saw away,,, depending on how deep you need to saw, always remember to make shallow cuts as even a 15a saw isn't all that powerful,,, there's always roller carts into which saws can be set


----------



## jsunsun (Dec 11, 2012)

stadry said:


> lay down a straight edge, anchor it w/weight ( or friends ), turn on the trickle hose, plug into a gfci, & saw away,,, depending on how deep you need to saw, always remember to make shallow cuts as even a 15a saw isn't all that powerful,,, there's always roller carts into which saws can be set


Thanks for the advice! I'm hoping to cut in the backyard. Is it ok for me to run an extension cord plugged into a bathroom Gfci outlet to power the saw? Thanks!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

all's i can say is we use 20a cords no longer than 50',,, doubt if your bath outlet's higher than 15a + it has a gfi according to code that will trip often,,, better you should have 1 of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLEMAN-3-W...364?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bf875e8c - but i like belts AND suspenders :laughing:


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

Wet saw cost $60 at home depot. 

Dust kills!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

that $ 60 ' saw ' may even last long enough :furious: but i read the op wanted to cut a slab, not tile

sure, prolonged exposure to granite dust will kill,,, its call'd ' white lung ' & was common back in the age of innocence/ignorance in granite sheds & quarries prior to dust remediation equipment,,, don't think anyone's that stupid these days,,, why, even the op said ' water '


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

This slab is 1' deep? I'm was imagining 2".


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you may be right,,, i define a slab as 4" - maybe its a 1 or 2" c-top ? a 7" blade will cut 3" deep if done correctly - idk :huh:


----------



## jsunsun (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks all! yeah I'll give it a try. I'll be cutting 3/4" thick granite slabs that are up to 120" in length for some vanity countertops, so no DIY tile saw will do. I'll be sure to wear a darth vader mask and lubricate the cut with water to minimize any dusts.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

I shaved 1/4 off a granite countertop earlier this summer to make it fit. I bought a special granite blade ($$$). All I would add is to protect the polished surface from scratching as you are sliding the circular saw across the surface.

Can anyone add: should you have the polished surface up or down when cutting with a circular saw?

B


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

granite blades are different than conc/marble/stone/combo/? blades,,, segment matrix & size/shape of diamonds that make 'em work right,,, run some frogtape on the polished side then mark your line,,, that's why we use roller carts on skilsaws but, @ $100 +, the avg diy'er doesn't need to spend the $$$

we cut on the polished side for best results :thumbsup: good luck !


----------

